# Warning: Bayer's Dip And Copepods/rotifers



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

For anyone who uses Bayers or is looking at it as a coral dip, just wanted to issue a word of warning. A very small amount of Bayers in your system can wipe out the entire zooplankton population in your tank. I used it as a dip twice, rinsed the frags numerous times and placed them back into the system. I am guessing the dip saturated into a frag plug. The next day I couldn't find a single copepod/amphipod/isopod one in my frag tank that was fully stocked with zooplankton. It seems they are very sensitive to it.

To test this, I made a bottle of copepods and rotifers and added a very very small amount of bayers (a 1/4 drop diluted in water). The contents of the bottle immediately froze in action and began sinking to the bottom.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Eek ! Thanks for the posting and warning 
I use Coral RX for dipping 
I wonder if that would have the same negative effects ?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Bullet said:


> Eek ! Thanks for the posting and warning
> I use Coral RX for dipping
> I wonder if that would have the same negative effects ?


It does not. That is the dip I was using and will go back to using. Too bad they went under, I am not a fan of Revive.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

another option for the bayer might be to put it in a QT tank for a few days after dipping. 

I know we talked about this when I was there, but I'm thinking of setting up a QT as well for all frags that come in. I would dip them every few days and then hold them there for atleast a week. 

I've been dipping every 3 days right now to ensure no "critters" exist in my tank. If you know what I mean!!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

goobafish said:


> Too bad they went under, I am not a fan of Revive.


Do you mean that CoralRX went under ? Because I just got a bottle from Reef Supplies 
Please clarify, I am worried ....


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Bullet said:


> Do you mean that CoralRX went under ? Because I just got a bottle from Reef Supplies
> Please clarify, I am worried ....


I heard from Canada Corals that they went bankrupt, hope it is not true, but I know there is still lots of product out there.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

goobafish said:


> I heard from Canada Corals that they went bankrupt, hope it is not true, but I know there is still lots of product out there.


With all due respect to Canada Corals, I think that they are mistaken unless the Coral RX company has new ownership 
I contacted Reef Supplies and they confirm that new inventory is rolling in 
Maybe CC lost the distributor rights for Coral RX and they are bummed ?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bullet said:


> With all due respect to Canada Corals, I think that they are mistaken unless the Coral RX company has new ownership
> I contacted Reef Supplies and they confirm that new inventory is rolling in
> Maybe CC lost the distributor rights for Coral RX and they are bummed ?


Canada Corals is correct, the company that owns produces Coral RX is in alot of financial trouble and has been trying to sell the Coral RX product but have had no luck. It is still being produced but the future of the company is unknown. 
Read more about it here
https://reefbuilders.com/2016/02/03/waterlab-thrive-aquatics-blue-ocean-corals-llc/

Secondly. I think people should understand Bayer is in insecticide not a coral dip so I think people should remember this when using it. It is a very strong poison and is always recommended to do a rinse in 2-3 different baths to make sure all residue is completely off. Or run a qt such as Alt has suggested. 
I use bayer as a dip quite a bit and have no problems with it and my pod population is still in tact. Just make sure to do the Dip properly and rinse very thoroughly.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone know want to get rid of their Bayer Complete Insect Killer solution ... locally? I may want to buy it


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah it's banned in Canada. I don't mind getting a slightly used solution as I don't think I'm going to use the whole bottle anyways.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I can pour you some of mine if you want. Yonge/Eglinton.


----------

